#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Iso 5168

## sambun

Dear all,


Anyone have ISO 5168 - Measurament of fluid flow new edition ? I had only 1st edition.See More: Iso 5168

----------


## netspyking

BS ISO 5168 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Dear Netspyking,
You are always the fastest and best. Thanks a lot !

----------


## amshah

can some one again upload again link expired.

----------


## netspyking

Here uploaded again :

ISO 5168-2005 : http://ifile.it/4dams6v

----------


## amshah

Thanks net ---   XXX  ----    king

----------


## uallido

Thanks very much!!!!

----------


## saratpgit

Hi friend i need the following standards for my project

1. ISO 4064-1:2005 Measurement of water flow in fully charged closed conduits -- Meters for cold potable water and hot water -- Part 1: Specifications 

2. ISO 4064-2:2005 Measurement of water flow in fully charged closed conduits -- Meters for cold potable water and hot water -- Part 2: Installation requirements 

3. ISO 4064-3:2005 Measurement of water flow in fully charged closed conduits -- Meters for cold potable water and hot water -- Part 3: Test methods and equipment

----------


## netspyking

Here get your parts :

ISO 4064-1-2005 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 4064-2-2005 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 4064-3-2005 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saratpgit

Verymuch thank you Mr. Netspyking

----------


## cpwd

dear netspyking
iso 4164 link has expired
can u post it again
thanks

----------


## netspyking

ISO 4064 (all parts) : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpwd

thank u very much netspiking

See More: Iso 5168

----------


## amshah

Re up loaded iso 5168

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Re up loaded iso 5168
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you very much Mr. Amshah for your help

----------


## bataraguru

Hi all,
hope anyone could provide me with these standards;

1. ISO 1024 - Metallic Materials - Hardness Test
2. ISO 2714 / 2715 - Liquid Hydrocarbon - Volumetric Measurement
3. ISO 3171 - Automatic Pipeline Sampling
4. ISO 5167 - Flow Element Sizing
5. ISO 5168 - Accuracy Calculation
6. ISO 5024
7. ISO 6551 - Fidelity and security of Dynamic Measurement
8. ISO 6976
9. ISO 12765

Thank you in advance

----------


## rajpd28

Dear Amshah

Can you send me BS  Standard for Flow and Pressure measurement please...

Thanks
Raj

----------


## rajpd28

Dear Am shah

Can you send me Bs Standard For Flow and Pressure measurement please..

Thanks
Raj

----------


## Azam

plz update the link for ISO 5168

----------


## shankarmathur

Friends

Can someone upload ISO 5168 again

Many thanks in advance for your kind co operation

Shankar Mathur

----------


## Nabilia

ISO 5168-2005 .rar	0.536 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Nabilia !

----------


## shankarmathur

Many Thanks, Nabila

Does anyone have ISO 9951

----------


## Nabilia

ISO 9951-1993 with TC1 1994 - Measurement of gas flow in closed conduits - Turbine Meters.pdf	0.770 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhenna

Does anyone have ISO 6327 and 18453 please upload

See More: Iso 5168

----------


## DORIO

BS EN ISO 6327:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DORIO

BS EN ISO 18453:2005
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhenna

thanks Dorio

----------


## abdo1664

Hi, can you upload iso 5168, thks.

----------


## shankarmathur

Hi Nabila,

Can you upload ISO 9951 again. This link is dead.

Many Thanks

Shankar Mathur

----------


## lucianianiello

Can some one again upload 5168. Link expired. Thanks

----------


## Orifice

dear all
iso 5168 link has expired
can u post it again 
thanks

----------


## Rmandrade

Hi,

Could someone reup the ISO 5168?... Pretty please, with sugar on top.... :Encouragement:

----------


## abdelillah

Could someone re-upload the ISO 5168, please!

We will be very greatful

----------


## abdelillah

Could someone re-upload the ISO 5168, please!

We will be very greatful

----------


## kenjivnn

could anyone upload iso 5168 again please?

----------

